# Work trucks/vans



## Yillis

I use a 2500 GMC Express Diesel. Bought shelves out of a junked van, left the long side off, and used the short side where the long one should have been, and filled the rest of the space in with ones we built. (Specific for our tools)

I'll get pictures very soon.


----------



## BryanMD

Something wrong with the trunk of an '86 Corolla?


----------



## 480sparky

BryanMD said:


> Something wrong with the trunk of an '86 Corolla?


Can you slam it?









In all seriousness, I drive a ¾ ton van.


----------



## Yillis

Here you go:


----------



## Yillis




----------



## 480sparky

Here's the innards of mine


----------



## oldschool

i have a sprinter and a chevy astro
both have bins on each side, both have the same problem of the middle gettin filled with stuff


----------



## BIGRED

I have the GMC 2500 Savana PRO, check out some pictures, www.electriciantalk.com/f14/post-truck-interior-pics-545/


----------



## user5941

I like vans keeps things out of the rain


----------



## Smileyboy

I use to have a 1994 GMC G2500. The rear diff went this past Friday. I just bought a 03 Ford Windstar cargo van. It has the divider. I just need a ladder rack, murder the windows and a shelf or two inside. 

I got it because it was cheap $3k, had 77k miles and way newer than what I have now. 

Anyone have any recommendations on shelving?


----------



## azsly1

94 ford ranger with a gang box in the back. pics to come soon. its time for a change... 213k, still runs like a champ but i have WAY too much other **** in it from working out of town.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

But where is the ten foot step ladder on the rack? 
I spent 20 years on a service truck.
I really don't miss driving a service truck anymore, Unless I need something at home and have to go out and get it somewhere.
I do miss having an extension ladder and a 10 foot step ladder handy.

Oh BTW my truck was always a total mess inside, but I knew what was in there and where it was. ;-)

If I were starting over I would love to try out a Dodge Sprinter.

I ran an Econoline for a while then it was Astros & Safaris (problem with those two are the fiberglass leaf springs in the rear)


----------



## JvH87

Toronto Sparky said:


> Oh BTW my truck was always a total mess inside, but I knew what was in there and where it was. ;-)


Same here, I have an VW Transporter. Total mess inside but I can pull out some oddballs other guys dont even know existed :laughing:

Ill post a pic when Im @ home


----------



## wvwirenut

I used to work for a guy that bought used vans and box trucks that were former telephone company vehicles. They had some miles on them, but they were already set-up with drawers, shelves, storage. Much, much cheaper than buying new. 

Anyone have any information on buying used vans and trucks such as these?


----------



## scruffy

i have a 2006 3/4 ton 2500HD GMC van and love it so fare so good fuel is good considering what's in it that day or week,would loved it to be the duramax but can't complain.


----------



## zen

i drive a sprinter w 6ft ladder rack on the inside 8 and 10 ft end up in the middle of the isle..im the helper so every morning i end up cleaning out the crap in the middle and every day the guy i work with does his best to mess it up.it has good shelf space,,runs good and drives good so it works for me.


----------



## drsparky

I saw a older Sprinter that was rusting badly were the hinge meets the body on the rear doors. Is this typical?


----------



## drsparky

This place sells kits to convert your Dodge or Freightliner to a Mercedes Benz.http://www.sprintergrille.com/


----------



## RePhase277

I like my enclosed trailer. I can take it to work, and if I have to leave, I can drop it there, and the guys left on-site still have access to the goodies. And there's one less vehicle I have to have, because I can use my truck to pull it with.


----------



## Zog

Here is mine

http://photos.gcbsinventory.com/trailers/


----------



## bobbyho

Here is mine, hopefully I got the pix to attach


----------



## wvwirenut

bobbyho said:


> Here is mine, hopefully I got the pix to attach


What is the Milwaukee tool with the angle drill end (shown in the pictures)?


----------



## JvH87

My truck, cleaned it a while ago thou


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Now THAT'S my kinda truck.. ;-) But needs a set of racks and ladders to go on it.


----------



## azsly1

*pics of 94 ranger work truck*

here you go... gang box in the back and all


----------



## bobbyho

The Milwaukee is simply a right angle drill with an extension bit on it. Never climb a ladder with a hole hawg again


----------



## captkirk

JvH87 said:


> My truck, cleaned it a while ago thou


 O man ....that truck is ....making..... me..... twitch.......(and) ugh (its) ugh ugh ugh (giving) ugh (me) ugh tourettes


----------



## InControl

I have a picture of Peter D's ride.

He said that he was just trying to change a fuse...


----------



## user4818

InControl said:


> I have a picture of Peter D's ride.
> 
> He said that he was just trying to change a fuse...


Wow. That stings.


----------



## 480sparky

InControl said:


> I have a picture of Peter D's ride.
> 
> He said that he was just trying to change a fuse...


I didn't know minivans used Federal Pacific fuses. :laughing:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> I didn't know minivans used Federal Pacific fuses. :laughing:


I had the fuse panel taken out and FPE installed. :laughing:


----------



## wvwirenut

bobbyho said:


> The Milwaukee is simply a right angle drill with an extension bit on it. Never climb a ladder with a hole hawg again


Where can I get the extension setup? Local supply house?


----------



## Zog

Peter D said:


> I had the fuse panel taken out and FPE installed. :laughing:


We scrapped the old FPE breaker on the last retrofit of our truck


----------



## Zog

Peter D said:


> I had the fuse panel taken out and FPE installed. :laughing:


No fuse panel in mine, just breakers.


----------



## Podagrower

Peter D said:


> I had the fuse panel taken out and FPE installed. :laughing:


Crap, gotta clean the computer screen again...


----------



## Lhaimbhee

I was wondering, did any one every get their car broken into? i just was curious cause it seems like you have so much stuff in your truck, that i would be paranoid cause of all the expensive things you carry in them. me personally i dont have a car of my own, but i think when i do get a car i would be afraid of some one stealing my stuff. is this a normal concern, or am i just over reacting?


----------



## user4818

Zog said:


> No fuse panel in mine, just breakers.



Showoff.


----------



## bobbyho

I did get the attachment at a local supply house. As for having stuff stolen, I think about it every now and then but what can you do? I need the stuff to do my job and that is what insurance is for. Just lock it and hope they leave it alone.


----------



## MDShunk

Lhaimbhee said:


> I was wondering, did any one every get their car broken into?


No, but if I ever do, I'm blaming your ass for jinxing me.

On a more serious note, that's what insurance is for. Don't sweat the small stuff. Lock your doors, tint your windows so you don't provide temptation, and that's about all you can do. If some numb-nut wants to break in your truck, get on the horn to your insurance guy. Make sure you tool inventory list and truck stock list is fairly up to date and you'll have no worries.


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> No, but if I ever do, I'm blaming your ass for jinxing me.
> 
> On a more serious note, that's what insurance is for. Don't sweat the small stuff. Lock your doors, tint your windows so you don't provide temptation, and that's about all you can do. If some numb-nut wants to break in your truck, get on the horn to your insurance guy. Make sure you tool inventory list and truck stock list is fairly up to date and you'll have no worries.


And put cages in the windows.


----------



## MDShunk

480sparky said:


> And put cages in the windows.


...so that they have to bust up even more stuff to get the goods? Yeah, no thanks. They've even got those puck locks you can put on your van doors too. Ever seen a van that's been broken into that had those super high-security locks on them? Every damn door gets so messed up that it needs replaced. They bad guys are gonna get your stuff anyhow. If you don't put any special barriers in their way, at least your van will be spared, minus a window or two.


----------



## drsparky

I worked in south Florida a few years ago and had a two year old Silverado service body for a company truck; they wanted to replace with a new van. I said no thank you; I hate vans so they gave it to another guy. The first night he had it got broken into and all the tools were stolen. It was due to get high security locks the next week.


----------



## bobbyho

A company I was working for was doing work in Boston. One of the guys came out to get something on the truck and a dude was cutting into the side of the van with a sawzall. How do you stop that? A moat with alligators?


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> ...so that they have to bust up even more stuff to get the goods? Yeah, no thanks. They've even got those puck locks you can put on your van doors too. Ever seen a van that's been broken into that had those super high-security locks on them? Every damn door gets so messed up that it needs replaced. They bad guys are gonna get your stuff anyhow. If you don't put any special barriers in their way, at least your van will be spared, minus a window or two.


I've never known a van with cages and the door locks to get broken into. If you're more worried about your van than the tools, drive a rusty dented-up beater.

All I want to do is slow them down enough I can put a clip in and chamber a round.


----------



## Kevin J

Van didn't get broken into, but they put a screwdriver through the gas tank and drained it. I thought they had siphoned it, went to put a few gallons in to get it to the gas station, and noticed fuel running on the ground. That REALLY sucks!!


----------



## captkirk

where do you guys work.....?


----------



## Kevin J

The van was parked at the shop; I'm out in the country and the losers still found me.


----------



## drsparky

Up here I would guess half of the cars have the key in them, keeps them from getting lost.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin J

drsparky said:


> Up here I would guess half of the cars have the key in them, keeps them from getting lost.:thumbsup:



I do the same thing, and don't even lock the doors. I guess the ones that got my gas tank were pretty honest thieves, they didn't even take anything out of the van.


----------



## MDShunk

Kevin J said:


> I do the same thing, and don't even lock the doors. I guess the ones that got my gas tank were pretty honest thieves, they didn't even take anything out of the van.


In my area, they're sawing the catalytic converters off vehicles in the wee hours to sell them for whatever precious metal is in them. They wiped out a major portion of a used car lot near me one night. They go for the vehicles that are easy to crawl under to get the sawzall in there, like full size vans, trucks, and sport utility's.


----------



## Kevin J

MDShunk said:


> In my area, they're sawing the catalytic converters off vehicles in the wee hours to sell them for whatever precious metal is in them. They wiped out a major portion of a used car lot near me one night. They go for the vehicles that are easy to crawl under to get the sawzall in there, like full size vans, trucks, and sport utility's.



I've heard about that happening. I might be mistaken, but I think it's platinum inside a catalytic converter they're after. Or some precious metal.


----------



## MDShunk

Kevin J said:


> I've heard about that happening. I might be mistaken, but I think it's platinum inside a catalytic converter they're after. Or some precious metal.


Sounds right. I heard, although I do not know, that you can get 20 bucks a pop for a catalytic converter at a scrapyard.


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> In my area, they're sawing the catalytic converters off vehicles in the wee hours to sell them for whatever precious metal is in them. They wiped out a major portion of a used car lot near me one night. They go for the vehicles that are easy to crawl under to get the sawzall in there, like full size vans, trucks, and sport utility's.


That, and air bags are quite the hot ticket.



bobbyho said:


> A company I was working for was doing work in Boston. One of the guys came out to get something on the truck and a dude was cutting into the side of the van with a sawzall. How do you stop that? A moat with alligators?


I say we have Peter D wire them. That'll zap them crazy criminals!


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> I say we have Peter D wire them. That'll zap them crazy criminals!


Oh sure, just drag my good name through the mud, why don't you!


----------



## drsparky

Peter D said:


> Oh sure, just drag my good name through the mud, why don't you!


I heard you were dead.:blink:


----------



## thekoolcody

This is my work "truck" over the summer.


----------



## user4818

drsparky said:


> I heard you were dead.:blink:


Yeah, so did I. :blink:


----------



## user4818

thekoolcody said:


> This is my work "truck" over the summer.


Nice spread you got there.


----------



## thekoolcody

Peter D said:


> Nice spread you got there.


 
Got it about a month ago, Nice summer ride.


----------



## slowforthecones

depends how much value your tools you have are inside your vehicle... knack jobmaster tool boxes are very secure when properly bolted to the chassis from inside the knack box. Them puck locks are a great deterrent..slows them down. Alarm your vehicle with a good alarm with remote paging.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

slowforthecones said:


> depends how much value your tools you have are inside your vehicle... knack jobmaster tool boxes are very secure when properly bolted to the chassis from inside the knack box. Them puck locks are a great deterrent..slows them down. Alarm your vehicle with a good alarm with remote paging.



I agree 100%. 
My office got a little pissed when I demanded a job box for my truck, but after they discussed it they ended up putting them in all three trucks.
I bolted it down using carriage bolts , (using octagon covers as washers for extra support) with the nuts inside the box. 

Truck got broken into a few times, but they never made it into the box.


----------



## 220/221

> In my area, they're sawing the catalytic converters off vehicles in the wee hours to sell them for whatever precious metal is in them


A couple years ago there was a rash of this in *broad daylight*. A friend of mine went into Costco for a few minutes. He came out, started his truck and found that some jackass had stolen his converter.


----------



## thekoolcody

Toronto Sparky said:


> I agree 100%.
> My office got a little pissed when I demanded a job box for my truck, but after they discussed it they ended up putting them in all three trucks.
> I bolted it down using carriage bolts , (using octagon covers as washers for extra support) with the nuts inside the box.
> 
> Truck got broken into a few times, but they never made it into the box.


 
Yea, My back Window is Blacked Out. I have a lockable Kolbolt tool cabnet. I think the most valuable things In my Car tool set is the Greenlee Tester.


----------



## Lhaimbhee

MDShunk said:


> No, but if I ever do, I'm blaming your ass for jinxing me.
> .


man i was errie of asking that question cause i knew some one would have said that, but thanks for your advice, from what i gather, those puck locks are pretty secure, ill remember that for the future in case i ever get a van of my own .


----------



## cobra50

*cobra50*

A few years back while still working in new york i came out to fine the van gone.We had every lock,wire mesh you could buy put on it and they still found away. We got a call two days later from some lady that the truck was in front her house in brooklyn.The cops said that they were setting us up to rob me if i went there. We found the truck 3 days later completely gutted


----------



## user4818

thekoolcody said:


> Got it about a month ago, Nice summer ride.



No, I meant your house and property. I couldn't care less about the car. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk

Lhaimbhee said:


> man i was errie of asking that question cause i knew some one would have said that, but thanks for your advice, from what i gather, those puck locks are pretty secure, ill remember that for the future in case i ever get a van of my own .


I can pay four about 1-3/4ths years of insurance for the same price as having a van upfitted with puck locks. I dunno. I'd rather a new set of tools, courtesy of the insurance company, than a service truck out of commission at the body shop for a week.


----------



## slowforthecones

Toronto Sparky said:


> I agree 100%.
> My office got a little pissed when I demanded a job box for my truck, but after they discussed it they ended up putting them in all three trucks.
> I bolted it down using carriage bolts , (using octagon covers as washers for extra support) with the nuts inside the box.
> 
> Truck got broken into a few times, but they never made it into the box.


I have a Knaack Jobmaster 36 and a 48, they're built like a M1 abrams tank. The only vunerable point is the padlock where they can attack it with bump keys, shims, picking, freezing or drilling. What I did for added securityfrom the padlock attack is weld a puck lock hingeset to the center of the box on the front side, that way there's one more lock they have to grind or chisel off before they get in. The whole idea is to make them work really hard while my dog goes crazy in the truck bed. I have a Komondorok and it will definately eat him alive given some time. I have about 20k worth of tools in the truck sometimes 50k. Have to have added protection, got a armorered steering columbing and two parking boots I put on so they can't really tow it or move it easily when I'm working in a tough part of town.


----------



## Lhaimbhee

MDShunk said:


> I can pay four about 1-3/4ths years of insurance for the same price as having a van upfitted with puck locks. I dunno. I'd rather a new set of tools, courtesy of the insurance company, than a service truck out of commission at the body shop for a week.


So the insurance companies would actually help pay for it if your tools were stolen from your truck?


----------



## slowforthecones

Yup..there is business insurance and there is commercial auto insurance, some companies insure both under one policy.


----------



## Lhaimbhee

oh that sounds great, i feel alot better now knowing that for the future. thanks for your input


----------



## Lt.Sparky

Getting tired of unloading my pick up every night. In the market for a van. Used I'm thinking. Any thoughts on what works well


----------



## 480sparky

Lt.Sparky said:


> Getting tired of unloading my pick up every night. In the market for a van. Used I'm thinking. Any thoughts on what works well


 
¾ ton or larger. ½ ton or smaller won't last long, especially brakes, tranny and suspension.


----------



## Lt.Sparky

Thank You 480. This is a good site for a new to my own business Lecky. Which I had found it sooner. Looking on craigs list as i type:thumbsup:


----------



## heavysparky

Lt.Sparky said:


> Getting tired of unloading my pick up every night. In the market for a van. Used I'm thinking. Any thoughts on what works well


same here. I do like the truck, but the hassle of dragging everything in than dragging everything out
gets old quick


----------



## thekoolcody

Peter D said:


> No, I meant your house and property. I couldn't care less about the car. :laughing:


Oh. Ok. Thanks? Its my parents house.


----------



## 220/221

> Getting tired of unloading my pick up every night. In the market for a van. Used I'm thinking. Any thoughts on what works well


If you are going to do it, you might as well do it right. I use 16' box vans loaded with stock and tools.

I hate wet tools/materials. 
I hate people stealing schit from the back of my truck.
I hate crawling into pickups/vans to retrieve materials.
I hate using the wrong tools/materials to get a job done because I don't have the proper items with me.
I hate wasting time running to and from the supply houses.


----------



## BadSplice

That really is nice, and you have a lot more room down the center for more tools and material. One problem is parking, tho. If you have work in a city area you are going to need 2 spaces, if you could find them.

I see you bought the good heavy weight capacity ladders, good man. I hate when contractors buy those 250lb. home owner specials.
What size ladder is that up on top of the right side?


----------



## jahaiap

220/221 said:


> If you are going to do it, you might as well do it right. I use 16' box vans loaded with stock and tools.


Really, really, really nice. I like it :thumbsup:

What kind of cabs are they and what kind of gas mileage do you get?


----------



## captkirk

Nice but I still say thats too much stock.


----------



## 220/221

1. No such thing as too much stock. Time is money and stock is money in the bank :thumbup:

2, Two 4', two 8', one 12' step ladders and a 24' extension.

3. Gas milage isn't pretty. I think it's about 12 MPG. Parking isn't a horrible issue. Not as bad as hauling a trailer. I can park in a normal space with some effort but I usually play it safe and shoot for two. Turning radius on the newer Fords is WAY better than the old Isuzus. Cabs are tillt style. They seem really dangerous. I would NOT want to hit something with zero protection like that.


----------



## captkirk

Well I really shouldnt say its too much stock. I dont know how big your operation is, or what you fellas specialize in but for me a small shop guy its a little big. I do have to say though I did work out of one for years and loved it. Nothing like going to war with all the right stuff. we had 5 box trucks and they were all loaded to the hilt. But it was a little cubersome in the cities. And they were a little thirsty. Turdo diesel and all. And now that Im a little older I think the tall step down height might bother my knees. But I do have to comend you on how nice your trucks are. I am a big big fan or organization and you got it. :thumbup:


----------



## 220/221

We are a small shop. We have three of these set up for general resi/commercial work and two with buckets set up for lighting maintenance.

In my thinking it's better for a small guy to have this kind of set up because the time/money concept is even more important.

When I worked by myself I always tried to minimize my hours. I could often do a normal 8 hour bid job in half the time which meant twice the money in my pocket. 

If I could drive to a job, bid it, sell it, complete it and collect it, I was happy as hell.



> And now that Im a little older I think the tall step down height might bother my knees.


I'm 57 and the pain caused by climbing up/down is relieved when I can stand up inside and get what I need.:yes:


----------



## jahaiap

220/221 said:


> We are a small shop. We have three of these set up for general resi/commercial work and two with buckets set up for lighting maintenance.
> 
> In my thinking it's better for a small guy to have this kind of set up because the time/money concept is even more important.


A guy working out of his house, without a physical shop, could benefit from something like that. I am envious :notworthy:


----------



## 220/221

I think the new price tag was about 30K.


Last year we sold off some older models (100,000ish miles) for about $6000.

Of course then you have to build it out and load it with tools and materials.

You also get a "free" billboard. I got an $8000 resi remodel job today because the homeowner saw one of my trucks.:thumbup:


----------



## Mastertorturer

220/221 said:


> If you are going to do it, you might as well do it right. I use 16' box vans loaded with stock and tools.
> 
> I hate wet tools/materials.
> I hate people stealing schit from the back of my truck.
> I hate crawling into pickups/vans to retrieve materials.
> I hate using the wrong tools/materials to get a job done because I don't have the proper items with me.
> I hate wasting time running to and from the supply houses.


You'd have electricians begging to work with your company if everyone knew that was the service truck. THAT IS EXACTLY how I wish my vehicle was. 

Aaaaw man I'm jealous. It makes me happy to see that there are people who think like me. All too often the people who have the means to afford it and the power to do it are too dumb to think of it.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Shado

Mastertorturer....you are right....220/221's set up is outstanding.

It's weird...but...I always get a warm fuzzy feeling everytime his truck's are posted.:001_huh::whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## user9215

*Hmmm The cat has Platinum in it*



220/221 said:


> A couple years ago there was a rash of this in *broad daylight*. A friend of mine went into Costco for a few minutes. He came out, started his truck and found that some jackass had stolen his converter.



I Know that the cat - Converters have Platinum in them, some of them do ... The Honeycomb ones are usually plated with it since it retains the heat generated during long drives and keeps the chambers from overheating and falling apart. The Honeycomb chambers are relatively available in most newer models now a days. They burn the HC's faster making the E.G.R. vavle flow faster, in-turn which makes for not only cleaner exhaust and better fuel economy and cleaner air, But also the airflow within the E.G.R. Valve which creates vacuum sustains the vacuum pressure ... Never mind... I don't want to get into running a class on graduating a A.S.E. Smog Certificate ... Yes, Platinum metal can be found in most late model cars and Mid Sized Trucks with the Honeycomb type of Catalytic Converters :jester::thumbup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

I would rather drive this to work.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO4cw565V98


----------



## electro916

We just got 2 newer Chevy express vans, both 2500, with the 350 V8, and outfitted with racks, and bins. Her is the Inside of van #2 Ill get pics of the outside tomorrow.


----------



## RIVETER

*Trucks/ vans*



electro916 said:


> We just got 2 newer Chevy express vans, both 2500, with the 350 V8, and outfitted with racks, and bins. Her is the Inside of van #2 Ill get pics of the outside tomorrow.


They are nice looking. I like chevys, but I have a loyalty.


----------



## Grogan14

Ram 2500HD XLT with a Reading 8' enclosed utility body. Next time I'll go Ford, and 4wd. I'll never go back to a van again.


----------



## RIVETER

*Trucks/vans*



Grogan14 said:


> Ram 2500HD XLT with a Reading 8' enclosed utility body. Next time I'll go Ford. I'll never go back to a van again.


I like the FORD idea but have to remember that the union people at CHRYSLER are at the mercy of the engineers who send them the trucks to build.


----------



## azsly1

electro916 said:


> We just got 2 newer Chevy express vans, both 2500, with the 350 V8, and outfitted with racks, and bins. Her is the Inside of van #2 Ill get pics of the outside tomorrow.



hanging benders and tristands is one thing, hanging a hole hog?! thats just asking to get broken into...


----------



## user4818

RIVETER said:


> I like the FORD idea but have to remember that the union people at CHRYSLER are at the mercy of the engineers who send them the trucks to build.




It's always upper management's fault. :laughing:


----------



## electro916

azsly1 said:


> hanging benders and tristands is one thing, hanging a hole hog?! thats just asking to get broken into...


Yea I know, I just used it to run a washer and dryer circuit. I need to put it back on the shelves.


----------



## slowforthecones

220's trucks are beautiful like a rolling mactools truck. 220 is right, having a rolling supplyhouse on wheels amounts increased productivity. I'm considering a F350 or F450 supercrew 4x4 with a 10' box on the back.


----------



## 480sparky

azsly1 said:


> hanging benders and tristands is one thing, hanging a hole hog?! thats just asking to get broken into...


That's not a hole hog. It's a right angle drill.

This







is a hole hog. :thumbsup:


----------



## slowforthecones

480sparky said:


> That's not a hole hog. It's a right angle drill.
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a hole hog. :thumbsup:
> 
> yup and that just shows the level of experience that guy has calling it a hole hawg... hah


----------



## RIVETER

*Trucks/vans*



slowforthecones said:


> 220's trucks are beautiful like a rolling mactools truck. 220 is right, having a rolling supplyhouse on wheels amounts increased productivity. I'm considering a F350 or F450 supercrew 4x4 with a 10' box on the back.


I have an F350 dually for sale. A 1995 and it runs great. You have to know that they are built for torque. It doesn't matter whether you are pulling a big travel trailor or going it by itself. It only gets 12mpg. If you need a good truck...it's here.


----------



## slowforthecones

thanks for the offer. I am looking forward to the new 2011 Super Duty's with the new bells whistles..you name it. Probably a F350 supercrew king ranch 4x4 dually with a 10' fiberglass reinforced box.


----------



## user4818

RIVETER said:


> I have an F350 dually for sale. A 1995 and it runs great.


A 1995? :w00t: Send it to the junkyard!


----------



## azsly1

slowforthecones said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a hole hog. It's a right angle drill.
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a hole hog. :thumbsup:
> 
> yup and that just shows the level of experience that guy has calling it a hole hawg... hah
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, never worked in a place where i needed one... hah. your right, you probably do have more experience than me...:thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

My favorite part is the placement of the extension ladder.

Btw, you better watch out because sooner or later the milk crate police are gonna find these pictures and before you know it your gonna be bunking with the mattress tag guy.


----------



## electro916

I finally got some pics of the outside of the van. 2001 Express van. I have the inside pics posted but not outside, so here they are.


----------



## bduerler

slowforthecones said:


> thanks for the offer. I am looking forward to the new 2011 Super Duty's with the new bells whistles..you name it. Probably a F350 supercrew king ranch 4x4 dually with a 10' fiberglass reinforced box.


why do you want a Fix Or Repair Daily so bad?


----------



## slowforthecones

What do you recommend instead of the fix or repair daily? Please.. not toyota.


----------



## user4818

bduerler said:


> why do you want a Fix Or Repair Daily so bad?


I had a virulent hatred for all Ford products because I owned a mid-90's F150 and it truly was a Fix or Repair Daily. I also got my parents hand-me-down 2000 Crown Victoria and it too was a piece of junk. But, I think they have come a long way since then and I would consider buying a Ford again.


----------



## bduerler

slowforthecones said:


> What do you recommend instead of the fix or repair daily? Please.. not toyota.


i own a 98 gmc sierra z71 and i love it i had a 2006 f150 and in the six months i owned it it was in the shop for about half that time. i prefer GM over Ford and Dodge but to each his own


----------



## MF Dagger

480sparky said:


> That's not a hole hog. It's a right angle drill.
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a hole hog. :thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221

> Btw, you better watch out because sooner or later the milk crate police are gonna find these pictures


 
They are legal.

12 bucks a pop x 60 per truck.

I _borrowed_ milk crates for years but decided it was time to go legit once I got big assed trucks with my name plastered all over them.


----------



## Sparky480

This is a pic when I first set the van up there is a center cage now with different ladder racks, also alot more material.


----------



## JohnJ0906

Sparky480 said:


> This is a pic when I first set the van up there is a center cage now with different ladder racks, also alot more material.


I like the idea of the file cabinet for paperwork. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky480

ahah not all paper work just the back half of the bottom shelf all the rest is for devices/ plates


----------



## LGLS

Grogan14 said:


> Ram 2500HD XLT with a Reading 8' enclosed utility body. Next time I'll go Ford, and 4wd. I'll never go back to a van again.


Why 4WD?


----------



## LGLS

Peter D said:


> I had a virulent hatred for all Ford products because I owned a mid-90's F150 and it truly was a Fix or Repair Daily. I also got my parents hand-me-down 2000 Crown Victoria and it too was a piece of junk. But, I think they have come a long way since then and I would consider buying a Ford again.


Do so. I had an '01 F150 supercrew and now an '08 F150 supercrew and not a single issue with either. 

I was this close to getting the King Ranch, but the 2-tone leather seats didn't seem to jive, and I thought the integrated climate control/entertainment system with touchscreen display was too advanced for Ford to get just right their 1st year.


----------



## McCaa

Mr. Sparkle said:


> My favorite part is the placement of the extension ladder.
> 
> Btw, you better watch out because sooner or later the milk crate police are gonna find these pictures and before you know it your gonna be bunking with the mattress tag guy.


I like your hand washing station. I just picked up some items from American Van and one of them was a hand washing station. Nice clean truck for sure!


----------



## Wireless

220/221 said:


> They are legal.
> 
> 12 bucks a pop x 60 per truck.
> 
> I _borrowed_ milk crates for years but decided it was time to go legit once I got big assed trucks with my name plastered all over them.


From where? I have been trying to find for a decent price for awhile.


----------



## Electric Bill

Try Here for milk crates

http://www.admarplastics.com/?gclid=CPWd0Oy5p54CFQ4MDQodKVqbmw

Bill


----------



## nick.pei

Not sure the year, but has everything we need for day to day jobs. Rear slide out with boxes on passenger side with plugs, switches, covers, pvc straps and connectors etc. In middle, a 6' step ladder and a shovel. On driver side, 2 tools boxes for all cordless tools, sockets sets, drill bits and hole saws, breakers and more. Side flip-ups have all varietys of screws, marretts, emt connectors, coax, data ends and plates. 28' extension ladder on roof rack as well as 8' step ladder. Back part of cab for hand tools and storage for items needs for job to be done. 12' trailer left at worksite if needed. 

Piece of extra pipe tapes to ladder left over from 1200' underground service.


----------



## captkirk

nick.pei said:


> Not sure the year, but has everything we need for day to day jobs. Rear slide out with boxes on passenger side with plugs, switches, covers, pvc straps and connectors etc. In middle, a 6' step ladder and a shovel. On driver side, 2 tools boxes for all cordless tools, sockets sets, drill bits and hole saws, breakers and more. Side flip-ups have all varietys of screws, marretts, emt connectors, coax, data ends and plates. 28' extension ladder on roof rack as well as 8' step ladder. Back part of cab for hand tools and storage for items needs for job to be done. 12' trailer left at worksite if needed.
> 
> Piece of extra pipe tapes to ladder left over from 1200' underground service.


 Hey dude PEI mussles rock.


----------



## GDK 13

nick.pei said:


> Not sure the year, but has everything we need for day to day jobs. Rear slide out with boxes on passenger side with plugs, switches, covers, pvc straps and connectors etc. In middle, a 6' step ladder and a shovel. On driver side, 2 tools boxes for all cordless tools, sockets sets, drill bits and hole saws, breakers and more. Side flip-ups have all varietys of screws, marretts, emt connectors, coax, data ends and plates. 28' extension ladder on roof rack as well as 8' step ladder. Back part of cab for hand tools and storage for items needs for job to be done. 12' trailer left at worksite if needed.
> 
> Piece of extra pipe tapes to ladder left over from 1200' underground service.


that's a cool setup, but i'd LOVE to see someone try and slide that out in NYC. I can barely open my rear door on my E250 sometimes...parking is that tight.


----------



## AdvancedElect

220, fleet looks incredible.. gives me alot of inspiration to keep my vans clean all the time and to keep them stocked adequately.


----------



## Smileyboy

This is my Setup. I'm waiting on logos now


----------



## Shado

Smileyboy said:


> This is my Setup. I'm waiting on logos now


How does that setup work for that mini?
ie...tire wear, mpg, handling,etc...


----------



## Smileyboy

Before the ladder rack and shevling I got 21.8mpg. With everything loaded up, and a without the 24ft extension ladder on top I've been getting 18.8. With the ladder it drops to 17.5mpg I don't have huge stock, just basic stuff for service calls and such. My van weighs roughly the same as a windstar with passenger seats. I haven't had to replace tires yet, I've had the van for 4 months. I love the handling and how quiet the cab is.... Way better than the 13 mpg I got with my 94 gmc 2500 van.


----------



## thegoodelectrician

Mr. Sparkle said:


> My favorite part is the placement of the extension ladder.
> 
> Btw, you better watch out because sooner or later the milk crate police are gonna find these pictures and before you know it your gonna be bunking with the mattress tag guy.



This is a well organized truck.....my only question is how much $$ is there in inventory? The only improvement needed is removable stairs for the back. I had a set made for my cube van, and what a difference.... I will take a picture of my truck tomorrow and upload it.


----------



## nitro71

I'm thinking about getting a van in the near future. Does a cube van look less professional than a cargo van(Savana style)? Is the gas mileage that much worse? Do you have to pay taxes on inventory in your van at the end of the year? If so, do you or do you just let it ride(ignore that part of taxes)?

Seems like there isn't enough room in a cargo van for everything and you have to spend a lot of time stocking and picking it up. Seems like it would be nice to just be able to slide your ladders in the back of a cube van instead of having to climb on the roof to get your ladders off all the time. Do you really not have to make as many supply house runs or it is still just a matter of planning?


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy

*Unicell*

I really like this one

http://www.unicell.com/bodies/aerocell_cw.html


----------



## Nosparxsse

220/221 said:


> If you are going to do it, you might as well do it right. I use 16' box vans loaded with stock and tools.
> 
> I hate wet tools/materials.
> I hate people stealing schit from the back of my truck.
> I hate crawling into pickups/vans to retrieve materials.
> I hate using the wrong tools/materials to get a job done because I don't have the proper items with me.
> I hate wasting time running to and from the supply houses.


 
Now there is a setup.

I have been driving an old 16' box van and have been trying to get some storage ideas for my business.

Think I found it. (the conduit organization has been my problem lately)
Awesome.:thumbup:

I still have a ramp that comes out of the back too. Talk about handy.


*



I hate wasting time running to and from the supply houses.

Click to expand...

**mee toooo.*


----------



## slowforthecones

Well it's a near year and two of my vans are up on the lease. I'm looking at buying these instead of leasing.

Anyone know what's more durable ... FRP vs. Fiberglass Molded?

I'm thinking a reading alum csv (cutaway service van), superior FRP box van or a Unicell service van.


----------



## JoeKP

220/221, have i ever mentioned how much i envy you??? I should soon be getting mine, I did roofing over this summer, and I think I got that boss to buy me my own box truck as long as i help him out on more jobs in the future, I can only hope.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner

That is a mighty nice setup. My boss has a 19ft enclosed trailer, organized very similarly. We keep a stock of frequently used parts handy in shelves, and it works very nicely. Nice to be able to stand straight up in it being over 6ft tall!


----------



## nrp3

I'm gonna go the Sprinter route this week.


----------



## Rudeboy

My new set-up. Any ideas on a good pipe rack for this bad boy.


----------



## JohnJ0906

Rudeboy said:


> My new set-up. Any ideas on a good pipe rack for this bad boy.


:w00t:


----------



## bduerler

Rudeboy said:


> My new set-up. Any ideas on a good pipe rack for this bad boy.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: thats an awesome ride


----------



## electro916

Rudeboy said:


> My new set-up. Any ideas on a good pipe rack for this bad boy.



Im a dumbass.:laughing:


----------



## nolabama

electro916 said:


> My dad had one of these Vegas back when they were new, It actually had a 305 V8 in it, he said it was a rocket, and he had to put new front brakes on it every oil change


thats not a vega:no: - its a yugo:laughing:


----------



## Nosparxsse

Mr. Sparkle said:


> My favorite part is the placement of the extension ladder.
> 
> Btw, you better watch out because sooner or later the milk crate police are gonna find these pictures and before you know it your gonna be bunking with the mattress tag guy.


 
Hopefully I will be able to convert my Chaos into organization!

Already used your ext ladder idea.:thumbup:

Conduit rack under toolbox is the next one.


----------



## captkirk

Nosparxsse said:


> Hopefully I will be able to convert my Chaos into organization!
> 
> Already used your ext ladder idea.:thumbup:
> 
> Conduit rack under toolbox is the next one.


 Sweet wagon....! You can probably bend pipe in there...


----------



## Rudeboy

some van flicks.


----------



## Grimlock

Here's a great way to get your material a bit more organized:

I have several of them and they're great. The individual trays come out. You can get them at Home depot or Lowes:

I have all my conduit connectors and couplings in two of these containers; I took a few trays out of another and put plates in it. My stock breakers are in a fourth (They're pretty deep).


----------



## Rudeboy

Yeah my van is a mess.:laughing:
I keep all my emt fittings in the pull-out trays to the right and have a couple of those blue ones designated for 1/2", 3/4" etc..

I should be out there right now organizing.


----------



## JoeKP

Grimlock said:


> Here's a great way to get your material a bit more organized:
> 
> I have several of them and they're great. The individual trays come out. You can get them at Home depot or Lowes:
> 
> I have all my conduit connectors and couplings in two of these containers; I took a few trays out of another and put plates in it. My stock breakers are in a fourth (They're pretty deep).


Yeah, i use one for my CATV/Networking pieces. My dad uses about 7 for himself, for NM connectors, metal connectors, CATV/Networking, drywall/decking/wirenuts, and other various equipment.


----------



## slowforthecones

Rudeboy

What is that ryobi?? ahahahahahahhahahaa..... yo sparky yah need some hilti and bosch in there...


----------



## slowforthecones

Nosparxsse said:


> Hopefully I will be able to convert my Chaos into organization!
> 
> Already used your ext ladder idea.:thumbup:
> 
> Conduit rack under toolbox is the next one.


How long's that box? Got closeups..I like your setup..it is slightly larger than 220's


----------



## Rudeboy

slowforthecones said:


> Rudeboy
> 
> What is that ryobi?? ahahahahahahhahahaa..... yo sparky yah need some hilti and bosch in there...


I have a ryobi lithium cordless sawzall and drill. The sawzall is really good, you'd be surprised.
The only Bosch tool I own is my hammer drill.
No Hilti.


----------



## slowforthecones

Hey neighbor...right-on.... I'm in Moraga...how's the homicides going in your city? It's a new year..death toll pass 10 yet?


----------



## Rudeboy

slowforthecones said:


> Hey neighbor...right-on.... I'm in Moraga...how's the homicides going in your city? It's a new year..death toll pass 10 yet?


haha, yeah zero so far. Hayweird is ahead by two. What's going on in Moraga? I used to work for a shop out of Lafayette.


----------



## 134fisherman

Agree with locks on Truck.I have a 1999 e250 with 150,000 on it.Still running good!I have seen a uptick in Chicago where thry just take whole van.Hvac Guyon job found van in hood and cut off the hinges to get van cleaned out..Another electrician was parked in a gated lot and they blasted out the gate.Years ago with my old Dodge van in the city,They cleaned me out,Police said not much they can do,bosses insurances deductible was too high!Also if you get non company tools stolen you eat it the contractor is not liable. I also never leave anything in jobsite gangboxs.I have seen a new deadbolt system that works with a keyfob supposedly makes van extremely hard to get into.


----------



## slowforthecones

Rudeboy said:


> haha, yeah zero so far. Hayweird is ahead by two. What's going on in Moraga? I used to work for a shop out of Lafayette.


I moved my shop from Oakland to Walnut Creek. I got tired of theft from my supply yard and vehicles parked over night. Now theft is almost non-exsistant. I did have a old lady try to steal stuff from my scrap metal pile but Walnut Creek police asked if I wanted to put the old lady in jail.
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy

Where in Oakland were you at?


----------



## Nosparxsse

slowforthecones said:


> How long's that box? Got closeups..I like your setup..it is slightly larger than 220's


Yeah it's pretty long, but still not enough room.:laughing:


----------



## amptech

Hey Nosparxsse, How "Southern" in Indiana are you? I'm just south of New Castle.


----------



## Nosparxsse

amptech said:


> Hey Nosparxsse, How "Southern" in Indiana are you? I'm just south of New Castle.


Well, some advertisers down here call it Kentuckianna (which I despise)

takes me 3 hours to get to Indy...


----------



## amptech

New Albany?


----------



## doubleoh7

amptech said:


> New Albany?


 


Gotta be near Evansville...........


----------



## BIGRED

Re-posting a couple of pics of my 2004 GMC Savana 2500 Pro.


----------



## BIGRED

Here are a few more.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy

*...*

I just purchased my new work vehicle. I'll report back when I have it loaded.


----------



## Rudeboy

Nice set-up Big red.
:thumbsup:
How's that spinner?


----------



## BIGRED

Rudeboy said:


> Nice set-up Big red.
> :thumbsup:
> How's that spinner?


When I first started to use it, the reel kept spinning and the wire came off and got tangled up so I modified it with a plastic oil changing pan, now the wire stays on when the reel spins.


----------



## Rudeboy

BIGRED said:


> When I first started to use it, the reel kept spinning and the wire came off and got tangled up so I modified it with a plastic oil changing pan, now the wire stays on when the reel spins.


Good idea. I built the wood one in the pic, it actually works better than the Thomas Weeler Rack a tiers ones my shop owns. It stops spinning when you stop pulling, sort of. It needs some fixing though.


----------



## Grimlock

Nice van Bigred, I like the door mounted containers:


----------



## 480sparky

Grimlock said:


> Nice van Bigred, I like the door mounted containers:


I hate 'em. They're always in the way when you open a door, they still take up floor space, and everything in them is exposed to rain & snow so they eventually fill with rust.


----------



## Grimlock

480sparky said:


> I hate 'em. They're always in the way when you open a door, they still take up floor space, and everything in them is exposed to rain & snow so they eventually fill with rust.


Yea, I see what you mean.


----------



## BIGRED

480sparky said:


> I hate 'em. They're always in the way when you open a door, they still take up floor space, and everything in them is exposed to rain & snow so they eventually fill with rust.


I have had those for about 5yrs. now and nothing has rusted. The only problem that I am having is the door sticks a little and I have to slam that door and some of the material pops out.


----------



## BIGRED

Rudeboy said:


> Good idea. I built the wood one in the pic, it actually works better than the Thomas Weeler Rack a tiers ones my shop owns. It stops spinning when you stop pulling, sort of. It needs some fixing though.


I actually saw the owners of the company (B.E.S.) at a counter day at one of the supply houses. I told them about the modification and thay wanted to see it, they said it was a good idea. I told them I get royalties if they start making them like that.


----------



## slowforthecones

with glass windows like that, aren't you worried about burgulary and theft?


----------



## Rudeboy

slowforthecones said:


> with glass windows like that, aren't you worried about burgulary and theft?


:laughing::laughing:
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## slowforthecones

I'm talking about BIGRED's GMC..all those parts exposed in plain sight and a crack head might pop em windows and taken em all and whatever they can reach thru that window. :no:


----------



## drsparky

slowforthecones said:


> with glass windows like that, aren't you worried about burgulary and theft?


Not all of us live in high crime areas, our trucks have windows and don't even have. wire screens.


----------



## Grimlock

You know, I really like all the room you get in a van. I just can't get past how much of a pain in the a** it is to get ladders and pipe off of the top. I've used both Vans and trucks in the past; with trucks all you have to do is climb in the back and untie the ladder you need. With a Van it seems you always have to use a four or six foot ladder to pull anything off of the rack on top. Then you have to keep a ladder in your van just to get the ladders off the top. If I could get past that and the fact that they can be a pain to park sometimes I'd really want to get a van instead of using my Tundra (W/Boxes).


----------



## Shado

Grimlock said:


> You know, I really like all the room you get in a van. I just can't get past how much of a pain in the a** it is to get ladders and pipe off of the top. I've used both Vans and trucks in the past; with trucks all you have to do is climb in the back and untie the ladder you need. With a Van it seems you always have to use a four or six foot ladder to pull anything off of the rack on top. Then you have to keep a ladder in your van just to get the ladders off the top. If I could get past that and the fact that they can be a pain to park sometimes I'd really want to get a van instead of using my Tundra (W/Boxes).


Yep....let alone the mess when it rains or snows and you need it in someones home.

I have not seen, but have heard there are racks that have some sort of lever action that will 'slide' ladders off the side to within reach.

I was interested in the Sprinter when I first saw them....but hearing some of the issues and problems....I am having 2nd thoughts.


----------



## 480sparky

Shado said:


> ........I have not seen, but have heard there are racks that have some sort of lever action that will 'slide' ladders off the side to within reach.........


Adrain Steel










Standard van


----------



## Shado

480sparky said:


> Adrain Steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard van


 
As always 480.....you da man!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Grimlock

Does that work if the ladders are stacked? Say you have a 10' ladder with a 8' over it?


----------



## 480sparky

Grimlock said:


> Does that work if the ladders are stacked? Say you have a 10' ladder with a 8' over it?


 
I didn't read any of the website, but I'd bet good money they don't. But they are available for both the driver and passenger side.


----------



## Rudeboy

slowforthecones said:


> I'm talking about BIGRED's GMC..all those parts exposed in plain sight and a crack head might pop em windows and taken em all and whatever they can reach thru that window. :no:


I was laughing at the fact that you cleaned it up a bit. I read your post that morning that got deleted.


----------



## slowforthecones

Rudeboy said:


> I was laughing at the fact that you cleaned it up a bit. I read your post that morning that got deleted.


Yeah bro.. I was just speaking the truth but some one on here must like the that population or a former member of that population...to delete my post.


----------



## BuzzKill

here's my truck:


----------



## JoeKP

whats that red thing on the back door, an extra brake light?


----------



## 480sparky

BuzzKill said:


> here's my truck:


 
No "Ahhnold"-type dude holding up a squid or flamethrower???? :001_huh:


----------



## BuzzKill

yeah it's an old ATT truck.


----------



## Smileyboy

Cool vans. Still diggin my mini van, MPG, car like handling. I do miss the I'm superior feeling. .


----------



## BuzzKill

Gave my mini to charity.
It had a v6 too, like my 2500 here, and the gas mileage is not that different. I get 15 in the 2500.


----------



## BuzzKill

480sparky said:


> No "Ahhnold"-type dude holding up a squid or flamethrower???? :001_huh:


 hahaha, no, not this guy, although a squid WITH a flamethrower just might increase my sales...


----------



## 480sparky

BuzzKill said:


> hahaha, no, not this guy, although a squid WITH a flamethrower just might increase my sales...


Only if you'e into seafood sales. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP

480sparky said:


> Only if you'e into seafood sales. :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electro916

BuzzKill said:


> here's my truck:



Hey buzzkill, wheres the inside pictures.:thumbsup:


----------

